# Unknown strings piece in Wong Kar Wai Interview



## lolzlolz

Hello,

Sorry to bother anyone with this but I'm hoping someone can help me identify a song in a Youtube video interview of Wong Kar-Wai:






It's the first song that plays, a big strings piece and I've been searching for a full version over the past few days to no avail. The credits in Pt. 2 of the video say it's by Philip Glass, a song called "Gun". Unfortunately, my google searching has turned up nothing. It does sound like Philip Glass but I'm not sure what the title is. Or maybe Arvo Part?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Head_case

It sounds awful. 

It has to be Philip Glass.


----------



## Art Rock

If not Philip Glass, I'd go for Michael Nyman.


----------

